# Rollenspiel Addon



## legend codename (15. Mai 2011)

Hey,

kennt ihr vielleicht ein Addon wo man z.b. einen bestimmten Satz eingibt und der dann immer beim Aufmounten gesagt wird oder wenn man eine Leiche plündert das z.B. automatisch im Chat steht "...plündert die Leiche"?
Es wäre schön wenn das Addon auf deutsch wäre, aber enlisch ist auch in ordnung.

Danke schonmal für Antworten=)


----------



## Arosk (15. Mai 2011)

Makros?


----------



## Moi dix Mois (15. Mai 2011)

Frag die Hexenmeister der alten Schule. die hatten auch immer so schöne Sätze beim Aufmounten. Ansonsten kann man sich die auch selber schreiben-jedenfalls fürs reittier-


----------



## DaScAn (15. Mai 2011)

Es gab mal ein wunderschönes Addon dafür. Das hieß "BrabbelRP", leider wurde dieses Addon nie wieder geupdated.

Das hat zu jeder Zeit, bei jeder aktion etwas, wie der name schon sagt, gebrabbelt.


----------



## legend codename (15. Mai 2011)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Es gab mal ein wunderschönes Addon dafür. Das hieß "BrabbelRP", leider wurde dieses Addon nie wieder geupdated.
> 
> Das hat zu jeder Zeit, bei jeder aktion etwas, wie der name schon sagt, gebrabbelt.



Genau so eins suche ich. Aber das gibts ja leider nicht mehr=( Kennt jemand vielleicht ein ähnliches Addon?


----------

